# 5 acres in Klamath County Oregon (SOLD)



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

5 acres in Klamath County Oregon

Remote five acres in South/Central Oregon, Klamath County. Bare land, no improvements... it is a rectangular 330 foot x 660 foot parcel. It borders a national forest on the top 330 feet.

Nice land for a home and homestead. Great for solar as we get 290 to 300 days of sunshine a year. There is no power close. It has a phone hook up. Many use propane, solar, wood and wind or gas generators in the area. This land is between Chiloquin and Sprague River. The lot is zoned for one dwelling. Cabin or manufactured home ok.

There are a few neighbors close (not many), however most are at least Â¼ mile away, except for one who has built on the 5 acre parcel next to this one.

Oregon has some pretty strict building codes. This property has not been surveyed nor does it have a conditional use permit. A conditional use permit is required before you can get approved to build. I STRONGLY suggest you look into ALL the rules and regulations before you decide you want this property... here is a link to the Klamath County Building Dept.

http://www.co.klamath.or.us/ComDevelopment/Planning.htm

If you would like to look up the tax record for this property, the address for the plot is: 42420 Lone Pine Rd. Chiloquin, Oregon. 

This is being sold "As Is". It a beautiful piece of property but it needs a lot of clean up. I was originally asking the realtors price of $15,000. The tax market values for the land for 7/1/06 - 6/30/07 was $10,540. I am very motivated to sell and am now asking $5,000 cash. This is what I paid for it in 1997. However, I am also willing to take payments on a land contract. Send me an email with Chiloquin in the subject line at [email protected] or PM me here and I will give you the terms. 

Here are some pictures:














































Here is the plot map. Nobody lives or has built on any of the 5 acres that are above or below subject property EXCEPT for the one above it (plot number 2000). Their house is at the end on the left. On the right (at what I consider the top) is a forest service road and the national forest is beyond that










Here is a google earth screen shot of the property. The red pins are about where the property lines are (I just guessed at it) to give an idea of what it looks like. If you look closely you can see where the other houses in the area are.










And here it is as a side shot to get an idea of the terrainâ¦ 










I've had some inquire about the roads and a few other questions. I will list the questions and answers here:

Q. Is there water nearby or springs? If not have the neighbors successfully drilled for water?
A. There isnât usable water nearby but the neighbors have successfully drilled for water.

Q. What is the nearest town and about how many miles is it from that town?
A. There are two nearest towns. The land is about in the middle between them, Sprague River and Chiloquin. Itâs about 13 miles either way. These are very tiny towns. The next city is Klamath Falls and it is 50 miles away.

Q. Is there year round access and how far from the land is the nearest paved road?
A. Yes there is year round access, the nearest paved road is probably (a guess here) Â½ a mile away. It is about a quarter of a mile to a gravel road off the forest service road and then about the same to the paved road.

Q. Does the access to the land require driving through someone elseâs land?
A. Yes there is a right of way that goes through someone elseâs property. There are several families that use this road. 

Q. You said there are quite a few building codes but is it far enough away from everything not to get caught if the building codes were not exactly followed?
A. That is hard to say. I am not going to tell you âsureâ do what you want, because if you did get caught there would be a heavy fine/s. Sorry, youâd have to decide that for yourself. There are several families that live out there. 

Q. About how far from the property lines is the nearest other house?
A. Humâ¦ there is a house that was built on the five acres next to mine. They built on the bottom half of that property. You canât readily see the house from the top of the property, but about half way down you can see it if you look close. The lot is 330â x 660â.

Q. Is this land flat or rolling hills or steep?
A. The top half of the property near the National Forest is relatively flat, then about Â¼ to Â½ of the way down it starts a gentle slope to the *west*.

Q. How long have you owned this land and why didnât you ever move onto it?
A. Iâve owned this land since 1997. I did move onto it and my (late) husband made a make-do lean-to onto a travel trailer. The reasons I moved are personal and have nothing to do with the property. 

Q. Is there any land adjacent that is for sale? Is there any other land in the area that is for sale?
A. Not that I know of. There is a five acre plot next to mine to the south, it is bare. Nobody has done anything with it since I have owned the land. 

Q. One more question, if we were to pay you in cash could you knock the price down a bit?
A. I have knocked the price down as far as I am willing to go, however, I am willing to do this on a land contract... I have a new life now and I just want to get out from under the responsibility. The place has been vandalized a few years back. There is a lot of trash and 3 cars that are trashedâ¦ someone turned on upside down and used it for target practiceâ¦ and it just needs cleaned up. I have not lived out there for more than 6 yearsâ¦ it will take quite a bit to clean it up. 

Q. So what is the exact address on this property?
A. 42420 Lone Pine Road, Chiloquin, Oregon

Q. Is the deed free and clear?
A. Yes the deed is free and clear.

Q. What is the access like on this?
A. From the paved road you turn on a maintained gravel road for about a Â¼ of a mile, and then you turn on a forest service road that is not maintained except by the local people who live along the road. This goes for another quarter of a mile. This road is bumpy but you can use a car to navigate it at least as far as the property, although a four wheel vehicle would be better. 

Q. How much snow do you get every year?
A. That depends, it is a mountainous region. Some years not much if any and then others it might be several feet deep. 

Q. How many trees are on the property?
A. There is not a lot although the realtor considered it partially wooded. 

Q. Any county issues at this point due to the vandalism? In other words does the property need immediate attention?
A. No, not that I have been notified about. I donât think it is an issue at this point.

Q. Does water seem to be an issue that area?
A. No, I believe everyone in the area has a well. 

Q. What are the annual taxes?
A. Last years taxes (2006 â 07) were $82.48

Q. Is the property easily accessible year round?
A. The forest service road is not county maintained. However, there are many people who live down the same road and the locals maintain it pretty much. With a 4 wheel drive there shouldnât be any problem. The gravel road, Lone Pine, is county maintained very well. 

Q. We have been looking in E. WA. How is the weather in that area in each of the 4 seasons? Lots of rain? Snow? or Sun? 
A. The area gets around 290 to 300 days of sunshine a year. Because it is a mountainous region, winter can go from very mild, +19F with very little snow, to minus 20F with several feet of snow in any given year. There is not a lot of rain, it is a semi-arid region. I believe the rainfall is around 7 to 10 inches a year. It gets hot in the summer, frequently in 100âs, which is hotter than it was 10 years ago. However there is usually a breeze in the summer that helps cool it off some. You do have all four seasonsâ¦ although spring always felt way to short to me. I think it is a lot like eastern Washington.

Q. We have horses, goats and chickens now, any zoning issues with agricultural/farming in the general area? 
A. Farm animals are fine. I believe the only regs in that respect is there was not to be a pig farmâ¦ that isnât to say you couldnât have a couple pigs to raised if you wished, they just donât want you to make your living raising pigs. And as open minded as I am about most things, that is one I agree with. It depends on the size of the fence whether you have to have a permit. I donât think you have to have one for fences less than 5 feet high. 

Q. Are manufactured homes acceptable, or must we build a stick home?
A. Yes you can have a mobile home. It has to be at least a 1978, I believe. 

Hope that answers some of the questionsâ¦

Link to: 

Code of the West PDF

What is a buildable lot?


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

Bringing it up to the top again...


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

I did some research to find the well depth in the area. Here is a link. When you get the webpage up, about half way down the page on the right, you have to click on county and then on Klamath. This will open the data page. These wells are in the general area of where the property is. The last one on the list is off the same road. 

http://apps2.wrd.state.or.us/apps/gw/well_log/Default.aspx


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

The last post about the well information is in error. I forgot to give enough information to access the right page. 


I did some research to find the well depth in the area. Here is a link. When you get the webpage up, on the left put 34 south in the âtownshipâ space and just below it in the ârangeâ space put 9 east, and in the âsectionâ area mark 20, then about half way down the page on the right, you have to click on âcountyâ and then on Klamath then click search. This will open the data page. These wells are in the general area of where the property is. The last one on the list is off the same road.

http://apps2.wrd.state.or.us/apps/gw/well_log/Default.aspx


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

Bringing it back up...


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

bump


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

*Sale Pending*


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

*sold!*


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

I haven't been in this forum for many years! I am looking for property again and it got me to thinking about this property. I've done some research and it appears this is still bare land. I'm wondering if they want to sell it back to me. It was for sell a few years ago, but it doesn't appear to have sold.


----------

